# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Blood work after cycle

## Kyle1337

Hey all,

Got some blood work back today 6 weeks after PCT. They are pretty similar to my last cycle recovery, except LH/FSH and test being a bit lower... Probably on the decline here due to the gear. Anyway, can anyone give me some insight on things I need to look for? I had quite a few things tested.



Sorry, it's tiny. Open it up and you should be able to zoom a bit.

----------


## Mr.BB

I wish I had your liver  :Frown: 

Everything pretty normal, about the blood cells values are you donating often? 

Next time you might want to check iron, ferritin and b12. Also, 12 hours fast does not mean you cannot drink water, seems you were dehydrated.

----------


## Kyle1337

I donate every 8-10 weeks. I'm convinced I have naturally high hemotocrit and such. It is always a tad high. I'll get those other values checked as you mentioned. Also, probably dehydrated as I didn't drink water for at least 12 hours haha, oops. Now I know I guess.

Does my thyroid and lh/fsh seem ok to you?

----------


## kelkel

Great liver, chol, psa. LH/FSH lower but T levels still hanging for now. If you're getting older plus cycling you have to expect it.

----------


## Kyle1337

Thanks guys. I never had great test and LH/FSH levels to begin with, but it's good news to hear about the other stuff. I'm not very old, almost 27 and 2 cycles under my belt, both just test 500mg a week basically. Hopefully I don't decline too fast naturally lol

----------


## kelkel

It's only been 6 weeks so your test levels may actually still rise.

----------


## IronMasca

Sorry to use your post dude, hope someone else can help, keep us updated, I will keep following...

----------

